# Unterschied: Aggregation und Assoziation?



## Ocean-Driver (31. Jan 2008)

Hallo,


Ich verstehe, dass beides eine Verbindung zwischen zwei Objekten ist, doch wo genau liegt der Unterschied?
Programmiertechnisch soll es, nach meinem Lehrer, ja keinen geben.

Danke schonmal für die antwort.


----------



## *Hendrik (31. Jan 2008)

Wikipedia?


----------



## André Uhres (1. Feb 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=225601#225601
EDIT: sry habe mit Komposition verwechselt  
(Oder meintest du das?)


----------



## maki (1. Feb 2008)

> Programmiertechnisch soll es, nach meinem Lehrer, ja keinen geben.


Assoziation  ist der Oberbegriff, Aggregation ist eine spezielle Form davon, Komposition eine andere.

Und ja, das macht einen Unterschied.


----------

